# shelf life military first aid kits



## bear creek outpost (Aug 2, 2014)

I recently came across some military first aid kits from 1968. they contain decontamination kit m291 contains ambergard xe 555 decontaminant resin, muslin compression bandages, anti malaria tablets, chloroquine and primaquine  phosphate, Darvon compound 65 for pain killer, dihydrostrepto mycin,  undecyclenic  acid ointment as an antifungal; and povidone iodine ointment . what is still good and what needs to be pitched?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 3, 2014)

I really wouldn't use any of that, personally. Its one thing if something's maybe a year or two past expiration (depending what it is) but that stuff is all science experiments waiting to happen.

It's "yours" without perscriptions and all of the inherent legality therein... I'd flush it all.

If you decide to keep or use any of that crap, don't call us when you turn into Swamp Thing when you're expecting Captain America.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 3, 2014)

And let's not forget that Darvon--actually anything with propoxyphene--has been PNG'd by the FDA and its sister agencies in Europe. It's bad juju.

Not to mention that it's an opioid, and therefore illegal to possess without a prescription (which you can't get because it's B-bravo Banned).

As to the rest, I agree with @Ranger Psych.


----------



## pardus (Aug 3, 2014)

Keep the bag.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 8, 2014)

pardus said:


> Keep the bag.


 
Take the cannoli


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> Take the cannoli


 
THAT, ladies and gentlemen, is the People's Elbow. Book it. Done.


----------

